# No. Cal. east question re: upcoming centuries.



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi. I am fairly new as I just started last Sept. Been working hard and have done 2 metric centuries in the last 2 months. Want to plan to do an Imperial Century by years end. I was wondering if anyone could inform me of any upcoming organized centuries coming up in this area. I live in Sacto but don't mind driving a bit to local. Also since I am a Century "virgin" , be gentle.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

jaydub_u said:


> ... I was wondering if anyone could inform me of any upcoming organized centuries coming up in this area. I live in Sacto but don't mind driving a bit to local..


Check here and check here. Gives you a list of organized centuries.

Look for century rides called out on this board by some.

Consider looking at some of the local club rides too.

Good luck.

jps


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Looking at the list, the closest century to you that is coming up is in Auburn, but that's a hard ride. You might consider the Tour of Napa in August. It's a good ride and not too far. There's some climbing, but it's not bad.


----------



## jaydub_u (Mar 16, 2009)

thanks. this is great.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Santa Cruz mountains challenge is a great ride.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

poff said:


> Santa Cruz mountains challenge is a great ride.


Not as a first century!


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

I often post rides that I plan on doing. Come out and join me and it'll help get you in shape for a century. Sunday is about 70 miles and includes Chili Hill, which is a little west of Auburn. Send me a PM if you're interested. Leaving a little after 8am from Hagan Park in Rancho Cordova.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

mohair_chair said:


> Not as a first century!


Not unless you are ready to do some climbing! I am signed up for Santa Cruz and Shasta back to back weekends. I am really looking forward to seeing the sights! :thumbsup:


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

Just came back from 3 days in the Sierras: (day 1) Sonora -> Dardannelle -> Sonora pass -> Bridgeport (100mi); (day 2) Bridgeport => Lee Vining => Tioga pass -> Yosemite -> Yosemite Valley (103mi); (day 3) Yosemite Valley -> Groveland -> Warren Ferry Rd to Sonora (65mi). Barely alive.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

poff said:


> ...Barely alive.


Ya think?!!?

Nice ride. Did you do this self supported?


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

A bit tired are we?:thumbsup:


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

imjps said:


> Ya think?!!?
> 
> Nice ride. Did you do this self supported?


Yep, my wife was helping with water.


----------



## poff (Jul 21, 2007)

shibaman said:


> A bit tired are we?:thumbsup:


 I'll be fully tired after SC mountain challenge.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

poff said:


> I'll be fully tired after SC mountain challenge.


My club puts on the SCMC. We just had the worker's pre-ride of the route on Saturday (I didn't get to do it due to injury, but drove sag). Great weather and folks really pleased with the new routes.

Here's a graph of the 100 miler from one guy's Garmin:
View attachment 171246


----------

